# [V] 4 GB DDR2 Kit (Kingston 800 Mhz)



## bruchpilot94 (27. Juni 2011)

Der Link:

4GB (2x2 GB) Kinston DDR2 Ram/Arbeitspeicher Kit 800 Mhz PC6400 in Niedersachsen - Tostedt | PC-Zubehör & Software | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## bruchpilot94 (6. Juli 2011)

Verkauft!


----------

